# Will You get the SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine when it becomes available Why/Why not?



## Disheveled Human (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes but preferably a month or two after it is first deployed, just in case there is any issues with it the first in line can guinea pig it for me.


----------



## Some JERK (Apr 28, 2020)

Don't beta-test vaccines.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 28, 2020)

No because chink flu has affected not even 1% of the population and I don't give a shit.


----------



## Vecr (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably, but I'll wait a couple weeks so I can see my parents after they have gotten it.

Assuming the vaccine is coming in any reasonable time, of course.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Apr 28, 2020)

No, I crave the sweet release of death. Take me into your sweet embrace, Coronachan


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 28, 2020)

Some JERK said:


> Don't beta-test vaccines.



My guess is most jobs will force employees to get it if they want to work most people want to go back to work guess those people will be in quite the predicament.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 28, 2020)

No. I think this whole thing is being blown out of proportion and will only get it once workplaces force it to be required. Even then I'd like to wait a few years to make sure there's no side-effects caused by rushing the vaccine out.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Apr 28, 2020)

No, I definitely won't be one of the first. I've gotten allergic reactions to shots before so I wait until it's absolutely necessary to take anything.


----------



## BlueSpark (Apr 28, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> My guess is most jobs will force employees to get it if they want to work most people want to go back to work guess those people will be in quite the predicament.


How are they going to know?


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 28, 2020)

BlueSpark said:


> How are they going to know?



Documentation of the shot required to go back to work.


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 28, 2020)

No, I'll just get the virus itself.


----------



## Grinrow (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope, because I'm not a weak old boomer so my immune system can take it. Plus more people live than die from it so I'll take my chances.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Apr 28, 2020)

No, I will take my chances with planes, trains, and automobiles.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Apr 28, 2020)

No. I have a half percent of a half percent of dying from it; it's just a flu that kills geriatrics. So, just the regular flu.


----------



## Robert James (Apr 28, 2020)

Maybe after six months to see how it affected the beta testers. But frankly I'm young, I'm healthy and if my boss tells me to get a beta shot I'm claiming to be Jewish and suing the company for everything it's worth for religious discrimination.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Apr 28, 2020)

You fucked up not having a poll on this thread.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 28, 2020)

The best part is if you have children that are attending public schools they will probably make that mandatory for them too if they want to enroll so hope you are ready to do homeschooling while working under the table like an illegal immigrant. Burger Land may be able to argue this concept but the rest of the west will get this rule set.


----------



## tehpope (Apr 28, 2020)

No. I don't need it and even if I did have a visit with Corona Chan, might just wait to see what the side affects are.


----------



## Vecr (Apr 28, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> The best part is if you have children that are attending public schools they will probably make that mandatory for them too if they want to enroll so hope you are ready to do homeschooling while working under the table like an illegal immigrant.



I would not be surprised if parents are given an option for their children to not go to physical school for a while, I'd hope that would give enough time for any side effect to show up.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 28, 2020)

OfficerBagget said:


> You fucked up not having a poll on this thread.



Poll Up


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Apr 28, 2020)

Me and my family have already likely had the virus, luckily mine was mild and just gave chest pain and slight shortness of breath for a few days and I didn't even get a coof.

But we're UK cunts so I'll probably get a chance to go to the moon before we get some kind of test for if it was the wuflu lmao. 

If the virus can mutate then a vaccine won't do much, I'll take my chances on round 2 of symptoms until they confirm its actually effective. If it's like flu and we need a fresh vax every year to counter the choice of strain god shat out on us, I'll probably pass lmao.


----------



## Amerika First (Apr 28, 2020)

No, I do not want to get autism.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 28, 2020)

Amerika First said:


> No, I do not want to get autism.



Avatar: Pepe Meme
Name: Amerika First
Custom title: NO E-GIRLS
Kiwi Farms User

You are already autistic.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Apr 28, 2020)

After it's tested adequately. The only SARS vaccine to be tested made the disease worse.


----------



## Amerika First (Apr 28, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> Avatar: Pepe Meme
> Name: Amerika First
> Custom title: NO E-GIRLS
> Kiwi Farms User
> ...



I do not have autism.


----------



## Son of Odin (Apr 28, 2020)

No, Bill Gates, you're not putting a microchip in me


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Apr 28, 2020)

all wageslaves will die or become autistic zombies from the vaccine and neets will inherit the earth


----------



## Tim Buckley (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes because I already have autism anyway.


----------



## Large (Apr 28, 2020)

Amerika First said:


> No, I do not want to get autism.


The autism gods have alread touched your brain


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 28, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> Avatar: Pepe Meme
> Name: Amerika First
> Custom title: NO E-GIRLS
> Kiwi Farms User
> ...


Not to mention being a sock of a banned commie tranny who spent over a year posting low-effort bait on A&H.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Apr 28, 2020)

Of course. I dont wanna deal with Social distancing anymore, I almost got run over by a car the other day.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2020)

If I get it, I get to mock both anti-vaxxers _and_ regular conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Cast Iron Pan (Apr 28, 2020)

Amerika First said:


> I do not have autism.


Pretty sure they screen for that at Quantico.


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't want the microchip vaccine.

I will not let Bill Gates wirelessly transmit soy into my bloodstream


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 28, 2020)

Never get the first consumer version of anything ever.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 28, 2020)

Chicken Picnic said:


> Me and my family have already likely had the virus, luckily mine was mild and just gave chest pain and slight shortness of breath for a few days and I didn't even get a coof.
> 
> But we're UK cunts so I'll probably get a chance to go to the moon before we get some kind of test for if it was the wuflu lmao.
> 
> If the virus can mutate then a vaccine won't do much, I'll take my chances on round 2 of symptoms until they confirm its actually effective. If it's like flu and we need a fresh vax every year to counter the choice of strain god shat out on us, I'll probably pass lmao.


Viruses mutate. That's why we have to get new shots periodically.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Apr 29, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> Viruses mutate. That's why we have to get new shots periodically.


I mean in the way flu has many different strains. Some vaccines are more effective than others because of that, like for example chickenpox is just chickenpox. You don't need multiple vaccines for it, it's a one off thing, as opposed to flu which has a new vaccine every year because there's so many different types we have to just predict what one will be the most popular and hope we guess right.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Apr 30, 2020)

Well yeah. I have immunocompromised family members.


----------



## Shibaru (Apr 30, 2020)

I'll wait until the crowds die down enough before I Do it.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Apr 30, 2020)

Not until it's been tested for a while.

Why? Because I beta-tested a vaccine once and spent a couple of weeks wishing I could die. For vaccine that didn't even fucking work.


----------



## Parthenos (Apr 30, 2020)

The last time I had a vaccine was 10 years ago for highschool sports. I might have even gotten the coof already, but even if I didn't I still would rather tough it out since my immune system's pretty robust.

But the vaccine really, _really _should be opt-in instead of mandatory. The usual suspects are already enough on edge with the 5G, don't push it so hard that they'll become convinced it's the mark of the beast.


----------



## Smug Cat (Apr 30, 2020)

With how rushed this stuff is bound to be I'd be pretty leary. I wouldn't want to be one of the first getting it, that's for sure.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes, because I have a serious heart condition and am in the uber high risk category.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Apr 30, 2020)

Not right away, but considering I caught it and it ruined my shit I would prefer to avoid it.  When it's been out for a while and perfected I'll take it then.


----------



## Section230 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lol nope. It's going to be rushed, overpriced, and unreliable. And that's without getting into the more tin foily aspects.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 30, 2020)

So I got the flu a couple of years ago, I mean it really hit me like a bullet and I barely made it to the urgent care where the doctor (very nice and gentle) tested me and confirmed it was the flu. She asked why I didn't get a flu shot and I told her the last time I got vaccinated it was by having shoved up my nose, whereupon I developed a sinus infection that caused endless misery, trips to a radiologist and rounds of antibiotics, for_ two years_. It finally went away after I put chile peppers in _everything_ I ate (it caused a lot of mucus to drain) and drank fresh squeezed orange juice every day. "Oh of course, we don't use that kind of vaccine anymore, it wasn't very effective". Two days of Tamiflu later I was fine.

I will wait and see what adverse effects the China Flu vaccine may have. Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 26, 2020)

Shit, for the right price I'd test the thing

Best case, it works and I'm immune. Worst case it backfires and I get a nice phat payout



Parthenos said:


> But the vaccine really, _really _should be opt-in instead of mandatory. The usual suspects are already enough on edge with the 5G, don't push it so hard that they'll become convinced it's the mark of the beast.


Who gives a shit what the reetard usual suspect thinks? The opinions of those who buy into the 5g horseshit are irrelevant, don't let a few lunatic weirdos dictate public health policy.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (May 26, 2020)

I wouldn't get it unless I had to for work, but I don't work for 'the man' right now anyway and if I ever do again it'll be a few years from now when the panic over it will likely have died down. My husband does work for 'the man', however, so if it was mandatory to get it for work (even though he's been working this whole time already, not even from home) he would have to get it, despite us both having something like a 0.1% chance of dying from it. I wouldn't be thrilled about him getting it, though. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 26, 2020)

No.  I don't need it.  COVID-19 does not pose any substantial risk to me, nor to anyone I care about.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (May 26, 2020)

Yes because even if I survived the coof my lungs will be fucked and my qol will be shit.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 22, 2020)

Nah. Traditional vaccines (weakened strains of existing bacteria or similar but weaker diseases) were introduced over 200 years ago and have been tried, thoroughly tested and refined to produce something that is safe and generally effective. Trying to introduce a new type of vaccine that operates completely differently and has literally never been tested on humans until less than a month ago is...well, suspect to say the least.

Once there's sufficient data that show it's perfectly fine and no one's becoming sterile or growing tits, then I'll take a chance on it. Until then, no.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2020)

Maybe if I'm required to by law or a work requirement.

All this coronapanic is hyped up by corrupt media and politics.

So who knows what insanity could come with the vaccine?


----------



## Devyn (Nov 22, 2020)

No.  It will be rushed and experimental so I'll take my chances with the actual disease, thanks.  I'm not in a high-risk category and my immune system has worked fine so far.

The shot should not be mandatory across the board either; if someone wants to volunteer to get it fine, but if you're willing to give the government power to forcefully inject you with whatever substance they decide on, because they claim it to be in "the public interest", I think that's an extremely dangerous precedent to set.

Also, the same people who never shut the fuck up about how overpopulation is going to destroy the earth and kill us all are the ones shilling the vaccines hardest (Bill Gates being a prime example).  You don't have to be paranoid to feel like maybe something's a little "off" about that.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Nov 22, 2020)

I'll hold back as long as I can, but I have a feeling that my job and having a vulnerable relative will require me to get it sooner.

I never thought I'd actually be reluctant to get a vaccine; I can't stand anti-vaxxers. But from what's been described it involves injecting DNA from the virus into your body which has never been done before.


----------



## Vecr (Nov 22, 2020)

Ubiquitous said:


> I'll hold back as long as I can, but I have a feeling that my job and having a vulnerable relative will require me to get it sooner.
> 
> I never thought I'd actually be reluctant to get a vaccine; I can't stand anti-vaxxers. But from what's been described it involves injecting DNA from the virus into your body which has never been done before.



Just the RNA for the spike protein, but sure.


----------



## Clown College (Nov 22, 2020)

I have the sneaking suspicion that if I want to travel internationally again I'll probably have to get vaccinated for this.  That being said until I get a job I won't be going anywhere overseas so I'll wait until the first and second rounds are out and have had some time for doctors to see if there are any lasting side effects.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 22, 2020)

No. If i need papers to do anything, I'll forge them. Teenagers use fake IDs to get shit all the time. This vaccine shit they're pushing is some 666 Mark of the Beast level shit, and I won't comply.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Nov 22, 2020)

Already infected, not worth getting the vaccine at this point.


----------



## TurdFondler (Nov 22, 2020)

Yeah because I'm already an autistic retard so what can the vax do to me anyway? Either I'll die of lung cancer from radon, asbestos inhalation or some weird reaction to the vax.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 22, 2020)

If the vaccine works and doesn't make people sick? Health care workers and at-risk medical patients should be offered it first.


AnimuGinger said:


> Already infected, not worth getting the vaccine at this point.


It's funny you should say that, AnimuGinger. I know a few people claim they had it last February.  You might be immune.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Nov 23, 2020)

I've had people tell me that they're holding out for the vaccine because then the panic will stop, we'll all become immune, and everything will go back to normal.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 23, 2020)

Coffee Shits said:


> I've had people tell me that they're holding out for the vaccine because then the panic will stop, we'll all become immune, and everything will go back to normal.


I can't believe people are dumb enough to believe that things will go back to normal. Governments don't give freedoms back.

If I go into work and they tell me I have to get the vaccine I'm quitting on the spot, and sue them, since it's very illegal to force someone to get a medical procedure in order to get/keep a job.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Nov 23, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> If I go into work and they tell me I have to get the vaccine I'm quitting on the spot, and sue them, since it's very illegal to force someone to get a medical procedure in order to get/keep a job.


Hospitals fire employees for refusing to get the flu vaccine.  Some states even require all clinical workers to be vaccinated.  There's been lawsuits, but it's always gone in favor of the hospitals.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 23, 2020)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Hospitals fire employees for refusing to get the flu vaccine.  Some states even require all clinical workers to be vaccinated.  There's been lawsuits, but it's always gone in favor of the hospitals.


I work in manufacturing, so there is no legit reason why i should be made to.


----------



## Ravana (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm in the reserves so they'll likely have us all take it whether we want to or not


----------



## Spastic Colon (Nov 23, 2020)

I won't get it.  I had a bad allergic reaction to the H1N1 vaccine, so I don't even get flu shots anymore.  I technically could get a flu shot, but it requires pre-dosing with Benadryl and spending hours being observed at the doctor's office to make sure I don't have another reaction (which could be worse the next time).  So, I'm not keen on trying out any new vaccines.

I hope it works because I've lost one aunt to Wu Flu and another one is on a ventilator right now.  So, I take it seriously -- but the fact that this is a brand new type of vaccination (mRna) that has never been successfully used before and is now being rushed through should make anyone a little nervous.  I know they've been working on the technology for years, but I'd feel much better if at least one mRna vaccine that worked already existed and had been tested extensively.

Not going to lie, this whole scenario sounds like it was ripped from a low budget Zombie apocalypse movie.  Like this is the explanation for how it all started ... worldwide pandemic from novel virus + an untested vaccine that ended up mutating the dna of recipients creates an army of brain dead creatures destroying life as we know it.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 24, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> I won't get it.  I had a bad allergic reaction to the H1N1 vaccine, so I don't even get flu shots anymore.  I technically could get a flu shot, but it requires pre-dosing with Benadryl and spending hours being observed at the doctor's office to make sure I don't have another reaction (which could be worse the next time).  So, I'm not keen on trying out any new vaccines.
> 
> I hope it works because I've lost one aunt to Wu Flu and another one is on a ventilator right now.  So, I take it seriously -- but the fact that this is a brand new type of vaccination (mRna) that has never been successfully used before and is now being rushed through should make anyone a little nervous.  I know they've been working on the technology for years, but I'd feel much better if at least one mRna vaccine that worked already existed and had been tested extensively.
> 
> Not going to lie, this whole scenario sounds like it was ripped from a low budget Zombie apocalypse movie.  Like this is the explanation for how it all started ... worldwide pandemic from novel virus + an untested vaccine that ended up mutating the dna of recipients creates an army of brain dead creatures destroying life as we know it.


This is the premise of the 2007 I Am Legend movie; a virus genetically engineered to cure measles causes mass death with the only survivors being small group of vampire zombies and and even smaller population of the immune.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Nov 24, 2020)

No, I don't even know who my physician is now since the old one died 20 years ago and I haven't been at one since.


----------



## Otterly (Nov 24, 2020)

Nope.
Generally fine with vaccines, but I work in medical research and I’m not convinced any of the current candidates have had sufficient safety testing. The mRNA ones in particular should be pretty safe, in theory, but still, they’re a  new class of vaccine and they need the proper follow up.

The placebo used in some of the trials has been a meningitis vaccine, not saline, so that in and of itself will reduce the difference between the two pools in terms of side effects. 
Vaccines are like any drug - they’re as safe in general as the testing, and no drug is totally safe or without side effects, by definition. If it has an effect, it will have side effects in some. One of the important things to determine safety is the time for follow up. This hasn’t had enough time post jab either.

Any drug or vaccine is a risk/benefit calculation. Someone in their 80s at high risk for example is in a totally different risk/benefit league to someone twenty in great health and they may want and benefit from this.

but I won’t take it, and neither will my kids, unless some draconian forcing happens


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 24, 2020)

Otterly said:


> Nope.
> Generally fine with vaccines, but I work in medical research and I’m not convinced any of the current candidates have had sufficient safety testing. The mRNA ones in particular should be pretty safe, in theory, but still, they’re a  new class of vaccine and they need the proper follow up.
> 
> The placebo used in some of the trials has been a meningitis vaccine, not saline, so that in and of itself will reduce the difference between the two pools in terms of side effects.
> ...


My wife did research on the mRNA Corona stuff at her old job. I've Red-pilled her on the COVID and vaccine stuff. She might have to take the vaccine since she now works in a hospital, so I'm a bit worried what the effects are going to be for her.


----------



## Otterly (Nov 24, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> My wife did research on the mRNA Corona stuff at her old job. I've Red-pilled her on the COVID and vaccine stuff. She might have to take the vaccine since she now works in a hospital, so I'm a bit worried what the effects are going to be for her.


  Interesting! What’s her opinion on it all?

my background is genetics and I think the mRNA vaccines are interesting. It’s just that they’re new, and anything new needs testing really really well. I find it really alarming that people who are bringing up genuine concerns are being demonised.


----------



## lurk_moar (Dec 11, 2020)

As far as I know, it is not mandatory at work yet. I had to opt-in for the vaccine by text message. As far as I know, my facility is getting a headcount for who is planning on getting vaccinated. The only thing I know right now is that my facility will be getting its very first doses on the week of Christmas. 

As I was saying on another thread that a number of vaccines are allotted by region to certain healthcare facilities. I also know that before the vaccine rolls out to healthcare workers, nurses and health care providers would have to undergo training for this vaccine. I will keep the farms updated when I learn more information.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 14, 2020)

no
I don't get seasonal flu vaccines


----------



## potato fan (Dec 15, 2020)

only if the nanochips in vaccine let me unlock my iphone just by being nearby


----------



## Shqueefa (Dec 15, 2020)

Taking a rushed vaccine is never a good idea, especially one that is apparently made by a black woman.


----------



## A Proud Black Woman (Dec 16, 2020)

I did a fine job on the vaccine.


----------



## FugginBawls (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm skeptical not in the antivax sped way but just because it feels rushed. That said I'm like 99% sure my work will make me get it and I have no legal recourse to deny it unless I want to quit which will not be happening. I'm sure it'll be fine if I turn into more of a potato I'll let y'all know


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Dec 16, 2020)

No.  At least not for a while.  I want to see more testing done first, see if it works, see if any side effects pop up from those who are the first to receive it, and if I do decide to get it done,  I want to be among the last, after some time has passed.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 16, 2020)

Heres the break down for a hospital place of work, that may or may not be mine, as they start getting the vaccine:
3 step roll out based on how much vaccine is on hand. Phase 1 is obviously people who work hands on with patients in close proximity. Phase 2 is working around patients but not hands on, so people who clean rooms. Phase 3 is accountants and stuff. All theyve said about requirements is "during phase 1 its not mandatory" so it may become mandated. The regular flu vaccine is already required.
Fun fast facts: the vaccine is actually 2 injections, 3 weeks apart. Theyre unrolling a mobile app for reporting side effects. And last i heard its not approved for pregnant women.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 16, 2020)

I won't right away I've had major allergic reaction to a the TB test, so I'm one of the people they warn against it.


----------



## Rolli & Rottweiler (Dec 16, 2020)

No, if you do you will go to hell I think. God's told the people who he wants to save. Maybe.


----------



## Rolli & Rottweiler (Dec 16, 2020)

Disheveled Human said:


> The best part is if you have children that are attending public schools they will probably make that mandatory for them too if they want to enroll so hope you are ready to do homeschooling while working under the table like an illegal immigrant. Burger Land may be able to argue this concept but the rest of the west will get this rule set.


No, this wouldn't happen. Maybe if you live in California. Too many parents are against it, it's not realistic.


----------



## awoo (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 16, 2020)

Wife is immuno compromised so I'm willing to deal with a day of malaise rather than a month of respiratory issues.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 16, 2020)

Maybe in the future, but not right now because I want to know exactly what risks there are, when any issues will be sorted out, and how effective it is against the virus.


----------



## awoo (Dec 16, 2020)

Ik this sounds retarded but I hate needles. They don't even hurt so much but I just don't like them. I blame hundreds of thousands of years of evolution where getting stabbed by a pointy stick usually is a bad thing. Like how for most of human history, finding a high calorie meal was a very good thing and should be eaten immediately. If you study human biology and diseases you'll see how fucking complicated and fragile the human body is.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 17, 2020)

I am going to be unpopular here but I would like to take it if its available to people. I know people who had awful weeks of getting Covid and one going to the hospital for it. I rather gamble with the vaccine and some minor side effects than what my coworkers and family had to deal with on Covid.


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 17, 2020)

Billy_Sama said:


> I am going to be unpopular hear but I would like to take it if its available to people. I know people who had awful weeks of getting Covid and one going to the hospital for it. I rather gamble with the vaccine and some minor side effects than what my coworkers and family had to deal with on Covid.



Yeah same. I'd rather spend a day or two with 103 degree autism than play Wheel Of Chronic Issues. On top of that I have a nephew and a niece who I'd feel like a real retard for possibly giving myocarditis and a heart monitor.

I have reservations, but we already know the risk of 'rona. Worst comes to worst my fiance gets a huge payout instead of me just dying like an asshole.


----------

